# domandina sul 2.5.67

## xlyz

ho una audigy e una ati 8500

xfree 4.3.0 (con al momento configurati i driver 2.9.6 della ati, ma anche disponibili quelli originali)

che succede se passo al 2.5.67? i driver emu10k1 e radeon compilabili nel kernel quali sono? gli stessi del 2.4.20 o le ultime versioni? 

grazie per qualche lume   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Per quello che riguarda l'audio il kernel 2.5 ha i driver alsa incorporati e volendo anche gli OSS (deprecati).

xfree-drm non è piu necessario (e neanche si compila credo) essendo aggiornato il DRM del kernel e quindi in grado di gestire i driver di xfree-4.3.0.

Naturalmente essendo un dev, nulla è garantito...  :Wink: 

----------

